# overclocking 6200



## chicha (Aug 21, 2007)

i have Geforce 6200 256 MB
and i want to overclock, how do i do it?
i have never done it before so i need to know how to do it properly.
thank you.


----------



## spikygv (Aug 21, 2007)

use riva tuner . slowly increase the gpu core speed ( say 5 mhz or 10 mhz a time) . same for the mem frequency . . run a stress test like 3dmark . u cud also use ATI tool . it OCs and runs stress tests . once u get errors , then revert back .


----------



## slugger (Aug 21, 2007)

b4 u start OCing i suggest u understand d process thorougly b4 u start doin it instead of blindly using appz 2 go about it

heres 1 [if u go thru all d pages and understand it thoroughly consider urself ready 2 OC ]

*How to Overclock Your Video Card

 OOPS!!!* my practs start in *3 mins back
*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 21, 2007)

Really un-wise to OC a FAN Less Card !!!!


----------



## slugger (Aug 21, 2007)

*computer-reviews.net/wp-content/uploads/Diablotek%20GeForce%206200%20256MB%20AGP%208x%20Video%20Card.jpg
*www.digittrade.de/ebay/geforce/6200a_agp.jpg
*BTW* cheeta da y in hidden mode


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 21, 2007)

Off topic...

@slugger

How did you detected ??  and no special reseason.. !!!


----------



## chicha (Aug 21, 2007)

thank you guys, i will go through the link.


----------



## slugger (Aug 21, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Off topic...
> 
> @slugger
> 
> How did you detected ??  and no special reseason.. !!!



werent u hidden  

*i m d admins admin*


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Aug 21, 2007)

slugger said:
			
		

> werent u hidden
> 
> *i m d admins admin*



Off Topic...

I would say Lucky guess !!!


----------



## aneesh kalra (Aug 22, 2007)

Use riva tuner and if your card shows that it is 128 bit version(i supose your card is agp based) then you can unmask four pipelines using riva tuner and presto you get performance equivalent to the 6600.


----------



## Harvik780 (Aug 22, 2007)

aneesh kalra said:
			
		

> Use riva tuner and if your card shows that it is 128 bit version(i supose your card is agp based) then you can unmask four pipelines using riva tuner and presto you get performance equivalent to the 6600.


Unlocking pipelines which have not passed the stress test conducted by nvidia might even damage the card making it useless.


----------



## slugger (Aug 22, 2007)

*TOTALLY OFFTOPIC  *



			
				Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> Off Topic...
> 
> I would say Lucky guess !!!



  not really d00d
max u cud call it deduction thru elimination

der r a few signs which if u luk @ carefully will tell u who is hidden, *provided u........*


----------



## bigdaddy486 (Aug 23, 2007)

I have a 6200 TC. can anyone give me  a  rewiew of it? a digit issue which ifirst buyed( i don't remember the month but it is in 2006) showed that it has only 128 ram but when i opened dxdiag, it showed that i have 256mb ram (i dunno wheather it is DDR, Gddr or something else). How does this happen?


----------



## slugger (Aug 23, 2007)

bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> I have a 6200 TC. can anyone give me  a  rewiew of it?


_card kareedne ke baad review ka kya phayda_

ne way it was designed 2 b an entry level card chipset by nvidia



			
				bigdaddy486 said:
			
		

> a digit issue which ifirst buyed( i don't remember the month but it is in 2006) showed that it has only 128 ram but when i opened dxdiag, it showed that i have 256mb ram




u got TC
TC stands 4 Turbo Cache
means dat it uses part of ur sys memory also 4 performance so d 256 it is showing is d total RAM allocated 2 d GPU [incl sys RAM]


----------



## aneesh kalra (Aug 28, 2007)

Harvik780 said:
			
		

> Unlocking pipelines which have not passed the stress test conducted by nvidia might even damage the card making it useless.


don't quote riva tuner warnings directly ,although pipeline unlocking may be dangerous but as of what I have read on the net there have been no negative instances so far in the case of 6200.Moreover since the guy does not have an agp version on which the above can be done so no point discussing this further.


----------



## spitfire (Aug 28, 2007)

aneesh kalra said:
			
		

> don't quote riva tuner warnings directly ,although pipeline unlocking may be dangerous but as of what I have read on the net there have been no negative instances so far in the case of 6200.Moreover since the guy does not have an agp version on which the above can be done so no point discussing this further.


Its not like that ! Not all 6200s can be pipeline unlocked.It was possible in some versions as nvidia used some downgraded 6600 core chips to meet the upsurged demand of 6200 early on.But now the newer cores comes with only 4 pipelines so theres is nothing to unlock.

Anyway if the card has a NV43 core with A1 or A2 revision it can be pipeline unlocked and witha bit of overclocking it will be same as vanilla 6600

On the other hand 6200 non tc has a huge overclok potential.Its a very good overclocker indeed.I used riva tuner and got a stable 425/625 in my sparkle 6200 ultra (normal was 350/533) with no cooling.Bosost in games was apprx 15% although it was still not enough for neo-modern games..it can hardly run it bit its still pretty good for running vista

---------------
Although overclocking in 6200 is softlocked in all latest nvidia drivers I think.I have to used an old 84.xx driver just for the sake of overclocking in xp. For vista Driver 100.xx overclocked beautifully but form 15x.xx series its again softlocked.Eevn 1 mhz increase is stalling  my system So I am sticking with the older driver.

You can use those omega/ngo drivers though,I think they are modified to remove the soft lock but cant confirm abt that

And By the way if your card is 6200 turbo cache...then JUST FORGET OVERCLOCKING....sell your card and get a 7200/7300gs +peace of mind


----------



## max_demon (Aug 28, 2007)

Yaar , i have 6200 LE. mera kuch ho sakta hai?


----------



## spitfire (Aug 28, 2007)

max_demon said:
			
		

> Yaar , i have 6200 LE. mera kuch ho sakta hai?



Why dont you give it a try .... download riva tuner from guru3d.com ..go through the manual then start overclocking...

have fun..but dont kick my arse if you happen to fry ur card by the way [:d]


----------



## max_demon (Aug 28, 2007)

card ko kuch hua to chalta , but motherboard ko kuch hua to
baj gayi bansi


----------



## a_tif (Sep 24, 2007)

anybody tried overclocking fanless 6200 agp (256 Mb)


cause its fanless i never tried to overclock it


----------



## Choto Cheeta (Sep 24, 2007)

a_tif said:
			
		

> cause its fanless i never tried to overclock it



and u should not ever  ... no benifit OCing a 6200 and when FAN less forget about it !!! will end up buring the Card


----------



## a_tif (Sep 24, 2007)

Choto Cheeta said:
			
		

> and u should not ever  ... no benifit OCing a 6200 and when FAN less forget about it !!! will end up buring the Card



got it
thx


----------



## samrulez (Sep 27, 2007)

Heres something for you.. The HIGHEST I could go ...

*s2.supload.com/thumbs/default/443_523.JPG


----------

